# digikam, kipi-plugins, gdal - kein emerge möglich

## uhai

Hallo zusammen, 

bin schon wieder ratlos:

Nach einem emerge -puD world ist bei mir digikam nicht mehr lauffähig. Digikam vermisst die kipi-plugins. Leider bekomme ich beim "emerge kipi-plugins" nur einen Fehler:

```
cd /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kipi-plugins-2.5.0/work/kipi-plugins-2.5.0_build/dngconverter && /usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_link_script CMakeFiles/libxmp.dir/link.txt --verbose=1

/usr/bin/ar cr ../lib/liblibxmp.a  CMakeFiles/libxmp.dir/libxmp_automoc.o CMakeFiles/libxmp.dir/dngwriter/extra/xmp_sdk/common/XML_Node.o CMakeFiles/libxmp.dir/dngwriter/extra/xmp_sdk/common/UnicodeConversions.o CMakeFiles/libxmp.dir/dngwriter/extra/xmp_sdk/XMPCore/XMPCore_Impl.o CMakeFiles/libxmp.dir/dngwriter/extra/xmp_sdk/XMPCore/WXMPIterator.o CMakeFiles/libxmp.dir/dngwriter/extra/xmp_sdk/XMPCore/WXMPMeta.o CMakeFiles/libxmp.dir/dngwriter/extra/xmp_sdk/XMPCore/WXMPUtils.o CMakeFiles/libxmp.dir/dngwriter/extra/xmp_sdk/XMPCore/XMPIterator.o CMakeFiles/libxmp.dir/dngwriter/extra/xmp_sdk/XMPCore/XMPMeta-GetSet.o CMakeFiles/libxmp.dir/dngwriter/extra/xmp_sdk/XMPCore/XMPMeta-Parse.o CMakeFiles/libxmp.dir/dngwriter/extra/xmp_sdk/XMPCore/XMPMeta-Serialize.o CMakeFiles/libxmp.dir/dngwriter/extra/xmp_sdk/XMPCore/XMPMeta.o CMakeFiles/libxmp.dir/dngwriter/extra/xmp_sdk/XMPCore/XMPUtils-FileInfo.o CMakeFiles/libxmp.dir/dngwriter/extra/xmp_sdk/XMPCore/XMPUtils.o CMakeFiles/libxmp.dir/dngwriter/extra/xmp_sdk/XMPCore/ExpatAdapter.o CMakeFiles/libxmp.dir/dngwriter/extra/xmp_sdk/XMPCore/ParseRDF.o

/usr/bin/ranlib ../lib/liblibxmp.a

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kipi-plugins-2.5.0/work/kipi-plugins-2.5.0_build'

/usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kipi-plugins-2.5.0/work/kipi-plugins-2.5.0_build/CMakeFiles  90 91 92

[ 13%] Built target libxmp

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/kipi-plugins-2.5.0/work/kipi-plugins-2.5.0_build'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 * ERROR: media-plugins/kipi-plugins-2.5.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

```

Ohne die kipi-plugins ist digikam etwas "mager"...

Bei meiner Fehlersuche bin ich jetzt auf gdal und zlib gestossen - vgl. auch hier. gdal lässt sich ebenfalls nicht emergen mit dieser Fehlermeldung:

```
make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1-r1/work/gdal-1.8.1/frmts/pdf'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb -fPIC  -Wall  -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1-r1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1-r1/work/gdal-1.8.1/gcore -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1-r1/work/gdal-1.8.1/alg -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1-r1/work/gdal-1.8.1/ogr -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1-r1/work/gdal-1.8.1/ogr/ogrsf_frmts -DOGR_ENABLED -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1-r1/work/gdal-1.8.1/port -Iexternal/include -I/usr/ -I/usr//include  -DPOPPLER_HAS_OPTCONTENT -DPOPPLER_BASE_STREAM_HAS_TWO_ARGS -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/poppler -c -o ../o/pdfdataset.o pdfdataset.cpp

pdfdataset.cpp: In Elementfunktion »virtual CPLErr PDFRasterBand::IReadBlock(int, int, void*)«:

pdfdataset.cpp:351:47: Fehler: keine passende Funktion für Aufruf von »SplashOutputDev::startDoc(XRef*)«

/usr/include/poppler/SplashOutputDev.h:309:8: Anmerkung: candidate is: void SplashOutputDev::startDoc(PDFDoc*)

pdfdataset.cpp: In static member function »static GDALDataset* PDFDataset::Open(GDALOpenInfo*)«:

pdfdataset.cpp:539:45: Fehler: »setErrorFunction« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert

pdfdataset.cpp:565:67: Warnung: ignoring return value of »char* fgets(char*, int, FILE*)«, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

make[2]: *** [../o/pdfdataset.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1-r1/work/gdal-1.8.1/frmts/pdf'

make[1]: *** [pdf-install-obj] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1-r1/work/gdal-1.8.1/frmts'

make: *** [frmts-target] Fehler 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 7962:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1-r1'`.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

```

Folgende Versionen sind hier beteiligt:

sys-lib/zlib-1.2.7

sci-libs/gdal-1.8.1-r1

media-plugins/kipi-plugins-2.5.0

media-gfx/digikam-2.7.0

revdep-rebuild scheitert ebenfalls. Wo kann ich denn jetzt noch ansetzen? Leider sagen mir die Fehlermeldungen gar nichts...

uhai

----------

## firefly

scheinbar ist gdal-1.8.1-r1  nicht kompatible mit der poppler version, welche du installiert hast.

Und beim gezeigten build ausschnitt für kipi-plugins fehlt der eigentliche fehler *g*

----------

## deranonyme

Hallo

Ich hatte das selbe Problem. Ich bin der Sache nicht auf den Grund gegangen, aber bei mir eine Freigabe der 2.6.0 von digikam und den kipi-plugins geholfen.

deranonyme

----------

## uhai

@deranonyme:

Eigentlich habe ich hier schon digikam 2.7.0 mit kipi-pugins-2.5.0 am laufen gehabt.

digikam-2.6.0 wäre ein downgrade - das will ich eigentlich nicht.

@firefly:

für gdal-1.8.1-r1 ist poppler-0.20.2-r1 im ebuild eingetragen. Also exakt meine Kombi. Ich habe heute Abend poppler neu emerged und dann ein revdep-rebuild laufen lassen. Leider habe ich wieder den gleichen Fehler bei gdal bekommen. Vielleicht sollte ich gdal ohne USE=pdf bauen? USE=-pdf emerge --oneshot gdal hat jedenfalls geklappt.

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> für gdal-1.8.1-r1 ist poppler-0.20.2-r1 im ebuild eingetragen. Also exakt meine Kombi. ...

 

Hm nein, im gdal-1.8.1-r1.ebuild ist nur schlicht "pdf? ( app-text/poppler )" definiert, also ohne Versionsangabe.

Für stable gdal-1.8.1-r1 wird normal die stable poppler-0.18.4-r1 Version "erwartet" (damit sollte es auch problemlos bauen)

Wenn es wirklich testing poppler-0.20 sein muss siehe auch im Bug 426584

----------

## uhai

Hallo Josef.95

Du hast recht (wie meist). Ich war bequem und habe in porthole die Abhängigkeiten angesehen. Dort wird poppler-0.20.2-r1 angeegeben. Im ebuild steht poppler ohne Versionsnummer.

Man sollte wohl immer direkt nachsehen.

Ich habe gdal ohne USE = pdf installieren können. Jetzt muss ich mal sehen, warum bei mir die Version poppler-0.20.2.1-r1 installiert ist.

uhai

PS:

Ich habe mit eix-test-obsolete mal begonnen, mein /package.keywords/ aufzuräumen. Jetzt hat emerge kipi-plugins geklappt...

Ich werde den Konfigurationsmüll jetzt mal vorsichtig ausmisten...

----------

